# Portable Waste Tank



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

We have 28 RSDS with 28 gallon grey and black tanks. I'm thinking of getting one of those portable/towable blue waste tanks to allow extra grey space.

What should I consider?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CJ I had one that I carried with me on two previous campers, thankfully I never really needed it but it was comforting knowing I had it.

The Barker brand is solid and works great IMHO. The ability to tow it behind your truck is a plus, lifting anything more than 10 gallons would be tough and even at 10 its tough. They make them with all sorts of configurations, it all comes down to $$$. I searched a long time and found a local dealer had them on sale at one point so I picked it up.

I didn't have the tow handle, but it still worked just fine. If needed a rope or bungee cord could have been rigged up to the hitch.

You can see the full line up on the Barker website.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Every year I boondock for two weeks at a state park that has a dump station. I have a 22 gallon Barker that I have been using for years. My old TT had 40 gallon waste tanks, so no matter what size tank (honey pot) I bought, it was a two trip dump when emptying either tank. If I were purchasing one for the Outback, with the 28 gallon tanks, I would buy the the 32 gallon, 4-wheel tank. There would be no worries - just make sure the honey pot is level and open the valve.

It can get messy with a tank that does not hold the full load of the tank you are emptying if you are not very, very careful - trust me, I know!







I suggest the 4-wheel 32 gallon tank. There's not THAT much difference in size but the difference in handling will be well worth the extra money. Lifting and pulling the loaded two wheel tank to the tow vehicle is tough. And lifting one end is a pain when dumping. Also, the relief of not having to worry about overflow when emptying the black tank is ABSOLUTELY worth the extra hundred bucks. Then, at the dump station, just lowering the arm into the dump - man, it would be like heaven.

I am seriously considering buying the 32 gallon 4-wheel and just tossing my 22 gallon tank. Wanna buy it?

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Worth every cent ....

I have the Barker 22 Gallon that I picked up at Camping World... excellent size -- not too big .. not to small... plus the tow hook is great...


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

I have the 32 gallon 4 wheeler. It is great because you can fill those Outback tanks up further before having to release. I haven't had a problem with clogging yet due to the Barker tank







... but I do have a plumbing mod on the way as soon as my warranty expires.... too many bends in the exit line - and whoever did the plumbing that day decided to put a bunch of drop in the line so it is actually below the top of the 32 gallon tank... anyone run into this?

At least I know they are labeled correctly! sunny

I paid $235 for the 32 gal 4 wheeler. Not sure how that falls on the scale of "deals"


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I too have one of the 22 gallon totes. Works great when you're trailer is 'full.' At our seasonal spot, I normally made 3 or 4 trips (with 4 trips, I could fill it about 3/4 full so it wasn't quite so heavy) to empty the waste tanks. We were within walking distance to the dump site (seemed silly to attach it to the truck to go across the lane..









I normally emptied as follows:

1st trip: 1/2 black, 1/4 grey
2nd trip: 1/2 black 1/4 grey
3rd trip: remaining black (usually about 1/4), top up with grey
4th trip: remaining grey

Worked OK for me. I wish I just had sewer hookup though....

I also had a 5 gallon bucket that I occasionally used to empty the grey tanks if I wasn't emptying the black tank and didn't feel like getting out all the gear.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We've been using a 15 gallon Tote-N-Stor (they are the gray ones). It is a little small, so it takes two trips to empty a full tank. It is a convenient size, though, and fits well in the 23RS's front compartment. It comes with the towing hook also, like the Barker tanks. Like the previous posts said, be VERY careful doing a partial dump on the black tank. Usually, though, you can make it through a normal weekend trip without doing a black dump, but that gray tank....when you go camping with three females like I do, that gray tank is filling up constantly.
Bottom line: it is well worth the investment, whatever the brand or size.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

We have the 15 gallon tank, I looked at all sizes and picked the 15 gallon because it can easily be attached to the TT back bumper on trips. I really did not want to put it in the TT or TV







. Also, 15 gallons is HEAVY, I can't imagine moving a larger one around.

I have only used it once for the black tank, many times for gray. I also have a problem with the dump valve being lower than the portable tank. I purchased one of those drain caps with a male hose thread in it. This allows me to use a garden hose and put the tank further away near the hitch of the truck or at a lower point than the drain.

No, I don't try to dump black waste thru the hose and I carry a separate "dirty hose" for doing this.

Works for me.

-Matt


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CJ999,

We have the 30 gallon, four wheel version (not sure if it is a Barker, or not), and I would not leave home without it. I will second what the others have said about weight, we used to have a 15 gallon two wheel, and that was a back breaker!







Now I just drop the handle over the hitch ball and have a little parade through the campground. For some reason it always turns heads, and gets big smiles!









One limitation I have set though... We only use it for gray water!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the large wheeled model with the hitch arm, but haven't used it yet. I try to "camp" where there are full hook-ups, but it's there if I need it.

BTW, I don't think I'll ever use it for black tank "goo" or even need it for that. But the gray does fill up quite fast.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a 22 gal tot along only used it once and had the cap pop off like 5' from the dump station.
I perfer to have full hook-up if I have a choice.
I would use it again if I have too.

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have the 25 gal. four wheeler it fits perfect in the side compartment. I bought it when camping world had them on sale works great. It has the side dump valve so you don't have to pick it up when its full.

John


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

I have a 22-gallon tank and was forever tearing the wheels off while trying to tow it full. Most campground roads are rough or gravel. I went to a farm and garden store and bought a 40-gallon plastic tank for $40.00 and a small 120-volt pump with garden hose connections for $65.00. I connect a small hose to the outlet with the hose adapter then I run another hose from the pump to the tank, which I keep in the back of the truck on the tailgate. I pump the grey tank (no black stuff) to the tank drive to the dump station and the tank has a 1-Â½ outlet with valve and I have a hose on that to drain it. FAST CLEAN and fewer trips with the 40-gallon capacity. No lifting at all.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

The generic tank with the 120v pump idea is intriguing, but I'll have to read them all a few more times. I think I can fit the 32 gallon Barker under the toolbox in the truckbed so that may be a strong factor.

3 boys and one mom who likes everyone to be squeaky clean when they hit the rack creates a lot of greywater, even when the boys are able to use the outside shower. We manage to go for a very long time without needing to deal with the blackwater though.

Thanks everybody! I was surprised when I logged on tonight and found all the helpful posts.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

For those of you with a large tote-along and no pickup as TV, where do you store in when on the road?









Neither inside the TV or TT sounds too appealing...









Thanks!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

7heaven said:


> For those of you with a large tote-along and no pickup as TV, where do you store in when on the road?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although ugly this is an option.










from http://www.barkermfg.com

Bill.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I luckily have not been gone long enough as of yet to need one, and usually my trips that are longer than a weekend we have sewer hook-up. We will see as we plan for the next season!


----------

